# 55 gallon lighting



## reds21 (Mar 13, 2009)

I know that it is somewhere on this forum but i could be looking all day :|

my question is this. i have a 55 gallon freshwater aquarium with some lilve plants. It has two hoods, each with one F15T8 Eclipse lamps in them (degree unknown). I need to replace the lamps but im trying to decide if i should get a 4100, 5000 or 6500 degree lamp to replace them. what would be the best lamp for this aquarium?

also, the two hoods that i have are from Aquarium Equipment, model #24RFH. anyone know anything about these? i did a google search but found nothing. i received this tank used and am looking to replace one of the hoods. buzzez real loud when lights on. i think its most likely the ballast but rather tahn replacing parts, i thought it may be cheaper to replace the hood.


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the hood. But use the 6500K lamps if you can.


----------



## flight50 (Sep 30, 2008)

i second that.6500ish is in the neighborhood of a full spectrum light. you also want to match the lighting to the plants. low vs high lighting plants. the more light and plants you have, the stronger need for c02 injection.


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

Is this one of those hoods that has two 24" bulbs? One 24" bulb on each side? If so, you'll probably want to replace the entire hood with something that provides more light for the plants. I just went down this road last August. I bought this when PetSmart had their 20% off sale last year. For this fixture you'd need the matching glass top. Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting: Triple Tube Strip Lights


----------

